# Campus Police Officer I (Part-Time) Bristol Community College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

in Fall River, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 08/25/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Bristol Community College is a public community college accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE) and annually serves more than 11,000 credit students and 18,000 students who participate in noncredit activities. Bristol has core values rooted in collaboration, communication, inclusion, innovation, respect and student success. For more than 50 years, Bristol has served as a leading resource for education and economic development in the region. Bristol offers a rich variety of degree, certificate, and training programs along with flexible online offerings that lead to an associate degree, a career-ready certificate, or the ability to transfer to baccalaureate colleges throughout the state and country. Bristol's Business Solutions & Partnerships area provides customized training for businesses and the community. The college also strives to put the needs of learners first with support services and career advancement opportunities that lead to student success by reducing barriers to educational access.
With locations in Attleboro, Fall River, New Bedford, and Taunton, Bristol Community College is nestled in charming Southeastern Massachusetts. Each location has something unique to offer - from great restaurants in the city center of Attleboro, museums and history in downtown New Bedford, to the beautiful suburban landscape at the Fall River campus and the array of shopping and dining options in Taunton. From city life to seaside, Bristol Community College locations are in close proximity to bustling metro areas such as Boston and Providence, and centrally located to the spectacular beaches and coastline of Cape Cod, Newport, Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard and Block Island.
www.BristolCC.edu
Bristol Community College is an Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action Employer. We value diversity and equity, and are committed to creating an all-inclusive community free from discrimination and harassment. Bristol believes that diversity, equity and inclusion among our community members is imperative to the success of our mission to serve our students well, and is the mainstay of our values.
MISSION
Bristol Community College provides an accessible, innovative and inclusive education that prepares students to navigate and succeed in our ever-changing world.
VISION
Advancing a vibrant, diverse community through education, learner by learner.

*Job Description:
POSITION TITLE: *Campus Police Officer I (part-time)
*DEPARTMENT:* Campus Police
*PRIMARY LOCATION:* Fall River; working shifts at the Taunton, Attleboro, and New Bedford locations as required.
*REPORTS TO: *Director of Campus Police & Preparedness or designee 
*STATEMENT OF DUTIES: *The Campus Police Officer I will enforce local, state and federal laws, as well as departmental rules and regulations. Primary duties include, but are not limited to, patrolling Bristol campuses via foot, bike, and cruiser; securing and checking buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas; and providing exceptional customer service and community policing to the college community.
The Campus Police Officer I may work shifts Monday through Friday between 7:00 AM - 11:00 PM or potential weekend shifts as needed.
*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS, DUTIES, AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Ensure and maintain a secure campus environment; investigate complaints and reports of suspicious activity; control crowds as necessary.
Provide protection and security of persons, facilities and property.
Patrol campus buildings and adjacent area(s) via foot, bike or Campus Police vehicle.
Enforce college and department policies, rules and regulations, local laws, Massachusetts General Laws, and federal laws.
Exercise police powers by making arrests, searching persons, and/or restraining and transporting violent persons; advise suspects of their constitutional rights to prosecute violators and to prevent further violations of law.
Investigate crimes by interviewing witnesses, victims and others; mediate disputes; preserve crime scenes for examination by experts.
Enforce campus traffic and safety regulations by directing traffic; assisting operators of disabled motor vehicles; assisting pedestrians in crossing streets; writing traffic tickets; inspecting licenses, permits and registrations for validity; and ensuring an orderly flow of traffic during snow removal or sanding.
Operate equipment, such as but not limited to two-way radios, base stations, public address system, emergency medical equipment, office machines, firearms and riot control equipment.
Perform related duties such as cooperating and sharing information with other agencies; notifying designated personnel of emergencies; writing activity reports, daily logs, and investigative reports; maintaining records on lost-and-found items, criminal records and files on known criminals; assisting in the evacuation of community members in fire drills; assisting in fire fighting operations; and raising and lowering flags.
Provide emergency medical assistance.
Provide assistance to courts or grand juries in prosecution cases.
Work during periods of inclement weather, hurricanes, blizzards, natural and manmade disasters.
Perform occasional mandatory overtime, details, and campus dispatch and switchboard operator duties.
Promote community policing and community engagement in all tasks and duties. 
Model a commitment to ethics and integrity in law enforcement.
Participate in community engagement and continually offer exceptional customer service to the entire Bristol community and surrounding areas.
Focus on the Commonwealth's Equity Agenda by applying related best practices throughout all job functions. 
Perform other duties as assigned.

*Requirements:
REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:*
NOTE: Unless otherwise noted, all required qualifications must be met by date of hire.

Must be able to meet the requirements of Chapter 253 of the Acts of 2020 (Police Reform Bill):
Candidates must be 21 years of age at the time of hire.
Minimum of a high school diploma or equivalent.
Successful completion of a Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC)-approved basic training program.
All candidates must complete Peace Officer Standards and Training Commission (POST) -approved physical and psychological fitness evaluation.
As a condition of employment, candidate must pass a state and national background check.
All final candidates must pass an examination approved by POST.
Possess and maintain first aid and CPR certificates.
All final candidates must successfully complete an interview administered by POST.
Good moral character and fit for employment in law enforcement as determined by POST.

*Please be advised that not all requirements listed above need to be met or satisfied prior to hire.

Possess or have the ability to obtain and maintain a Class A license to carry firearm (M.G.L. c.140, section 131).
Possess and maintain a valid Motor Vehicle Operator's License.
Strong written and verbal communication skills, including the ability to prepare written reports.
Reliable transportation in order to travel to and from meetings, trainings, or campus and community locations as required.
Possess physical stamina and endurance.
*COVID-19 Vaccination Requirement*: As of January 2022, candidates for employment should be aware that Community College students, faculty, and staff are required to be fully vaccinated. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.
Demonstrated ability to:
Work nights as required.
Establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Deal tactfully with others.
Interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress.
Maintain a professional manner, make decisions, and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Exercise sound judgment.
Establish rapport with others.
Follow oral and written instructions.
Motivate others.
Maintain accurate records.
Use proper grammar, punctuation and spelling.
Read, write and comprehend the English language.
Work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols.
Ability to perform arithmetic computations with speed and accuracy (addition, subtraction, multiplication and division).
Conduct interviews.
Gather information by examining records and documents and observing and questioning individuals.
Assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures.
Utilize investigative techniques to obtain information.
Understand and apply the laws, rules and regulations governing assigned unit activities.
Give written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Lift heavy objects or persons.
Adapt to varying work situations.
Stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time.

*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Knowledge of police procedures and practices, the law of arrest, and criminal procedures.
Experience or knowledge in the use of police dispatching software, report writing programs, or CJIS technology.
Ability to communicate in a language in addition to English.

*Additional Information:
PHYSICAL DEMANDS AND WORK ENVIRONMENT:* The employee must meet the physical demands and work environment of the position. Reasonable accommodation may be made to enable those with disabilities to perform the essential functions of the job.
*POSITION STATUS:* This is a part-time, non-unit, non-benefitted, up to 18.5 hours per week position.
*SALARY*: $23.99 per hour.
*Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action*
_Bristol Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran or military status, genetic information, gender identity, or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, TitleVII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation, or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Title IX & Equity Compliance Officer, Gia Sanchez at [email protected] or 774.357.2264; the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination; the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights_. 

*Application Instructions:
TO APPLY*: Please complete our online application by clicking on the "Apply" button. The position will be open to applicants until filled. Review of applications will begin 10 calendar days from the posting date.
*REQUIREMENTS TO COMPLETE APPLICATION PROCESS:*
1) A completed Bristol Community College Employment Application.
2) A current resume/curriculum vitae.
3) A cover letter that demonstrates how your skills and experience meet the desired and required qualifications of the position (not limited in length).
All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. Bristol Community College is an institution that does not sponsor work authorization.
A pre-employment criminal background check will be conducted for all positions.
The college will independently verify education credentials as provided on the application. For certain positions that require a college degree, the hired candidate must supply official transcripts upon hire. Transcripts must include your name and degrees conferred.









Bristol Community College is committed to a policy of nondiscrimination and affirmative action in its education programs, activities and employment practices. In an effort to improve ethnic diversity, Bristol Community College encourages minorities and other to apply Bristol Community College changes the world by changing lives, learner by learner.


----------

